# Look MOM~both hands



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 23, 2011)

We caught this one during the autumn run! thought you guys would like to see!


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice fish, he looks like he had a good time.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 23, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> Very nice fish, he looks like he had a good time.


 
Who, the fish?


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 23, 2011)

DANOAM said:


> Who, the fish?


 
I doubt it, I meant the boy.

:bang::bang:


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 26, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> We caught this one during the autumn run! thought you guys would like to see!




I might be a little confused....when is autumn for you in Ontario? Can't be in March....can it?



Nice fish regardless, bet that made that young fellas day. It would make mine!!





Scott B


----------

